# John Deere STX38 (yellow deck) Lawn Tractor



## Bruce4u (Sep 14, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone knows where I can find the OEM part number for the transmission shift knob for my STX38? It's a yellow deck model built in 1992. I have found a shift knob for a black deck model but there are so many differences between the black deck model and the yellow deck model and I wasn't sure if the gear shift knob was also one of those differences as well. Any help here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Bruce, welcome to the forum.

There is a John Deere parts catalog available on the internet. Do an internet search for John Deere - Parts. Check it out. I tried to create a link to the site, but it didn't work.


----------

